# PTO Clutch Broken



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

So I was recently looking at a tractor for sale. I told the man if there was any problems with it and he said this,"PTO stays on, but the PTO clutch needs to be replaced." I'm not quite sure what the guy means by, it stays on? I looked into how much it cost to be replaced and it varies from $1500-7000. Since, the PTO clutch needs to be replaced, it that a big problem?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Add $7k to the price of the tractor. Is the price in line then?


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Make and model will help the experts as to how hard to work on an give a guess on what parts should cost.Sounds dangerous to have the PTO turning any time the tractor is running.But would be much more common that it wouldn't turn when you wish to us it.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

The man wants $12,500 for it. Which I think is pretty high being the fact, I'm going to have to split it and so forth. Just a new PTO alone, will cost $1000. That's not even counting all the labor. It's a 2005 Landini 105.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

105 Rex or Ghibli? Open station? Several landini's cross to MF models for alternate parts source.

Stays on might be taken as the clutch is worn out - ie turns but slips under load. Other way to take it is the plates where heated and warped and it won't turn off now.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It might instead need the PTO brake replaced. You need to get a better description of the symptoms from the seller.


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

I haven't been able to get ahold of the man. I'm pretty sure its a Landini Vision. Do you think the asking price is about right? If not, what price will seem about right? Thanks!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A 4wd 105 Vision with cab and hydraulic shuttle in good shape and 2000-3000 hours will easily fetch 30K without a loader here. With loader they are up around 35K. They usually have a 5 speed main box with 3 speed + creep range box + dual speed splitter. Often ground speed as well and a full rack of 4 pairs of rear outlets.

Open station dry main clutch manual reverser without loader 4wd is closer to 15K same hours.

I've seen examples with high hours in great shape and I've seen 2 for sale in pieces that the owner took apart to fix something internal.



Buckaroo said:


> I haven't been able to get ahold of the man. I'm pretty sure its a Landini Vision. Do you think the asking price is about right? If not, what price will seem about right? Thanks!


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Is it pretty hard to fix? He said the only thing wrong with it is the PTO needs to be replaced. Is $12,500 a good deal even if I have to replace the PTO?


----------

